# Hung Gar Mook Jung (wooden-dummy)



## mryddin (Jan 8, 2008)

I am trying to organize a training area in my basement for the days I cant go to class or do not have it. I am looking for plans to build a *[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']Hung[/FONT]* *Gar* Mook Jung... or My Sifu says the Choy Lee Fut style is even nice due to the spring loaded arm. I am pretty handy with tools and might even be able to get my hands on a wood lathe... Or if I could find a used dummy that I can afford I would do that instead.

Also, would you guys be willing to offer ideas for things to put in my basement to help me train? Sifu said I need a 2-300 pound heavy bag that I can suspend but have it close to the ground (Iron Broom) also need to make up some iron palm bags with steel shot... all ideas welcome, looking to make a mini kwoon but only have the size of a bed room to work with (15 X 25) give or take....

thnx guys

Will consider buying used training equipment???? ((PM ME))


----------



## swinging arms (Jan 21, 2008)

_I trian Fu Hok Sing Ying, which is the tiger and crane set in Hungar we use large coffie cans filled with cement with rings protruding from the top to hook our thumbs undernieth and we do the tiger movements to train our shoulders. tought that might help _


----------



## mryddin (Jan 22, 2008)

That sounds really interesting... but I am not able to picture what you mean... Any chance for a pic? Thanks for sharing..


----------



## hungfistron (Jan 23, 2008)

Sat looks like a good day for me to come.

Will he be having classes this sat?


----------



## mryddin (Jan 26, 2008)

Class every Saturday 10:30 - 12:30... I just caught this, feel free to give Sifu a call....


----------

